# First time using a DA/polishing in the sun



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Ok so just had my first crack at DA polishing. I don’t own a garage so had to battle with this hot weather and try polish around it but inevitably did polish in some sun. 

I used a das6 v2 with a green hexlogic pad and some S20 black on my girlfriends heavily swirled and scratched red polo. Did a full decon the day before and snow foamed the next morning prior to polishing.

Seemed to shift the very fine swirls but struggled to remove anything deeper. Possibly because of shoddy technique or maybe only having the V2 (500w motor I think) but I would have thought the pad and compound would have made a bigger difference.

Question I have is could the sun have affected this? However the compound didn’t seem to dry, remained oily. Or could it just be the bulletproof VW paint? 

I’ve got a microfibre pad on route and was thinking about getting a heavier compound. Something like poorboys SSR3 given that it’s safe to use in the sun.

Any advice would be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaz1 (May 17, 2018)

Take no notice of me m8.....listen to these fellas


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

I saw a video on forensic detailing channel, DA polishing for beginners, basically had that exact kit (apart from he used the das6 pro) and got great results on a golf, which is why I bought it. Like I say maybe crap technique! 

Hoping that the microfibre pad I have on the way will provide more cut than the green hexlogic. What would you recommend as a medium compound? I would have thought the S20 I have would be classed as at least medium, scholl rate it 4/6 on cut. 

Any thoughts on the poorboys SSR3? I’ve also noticed they do an even stronger compound, master cut. Both are ok to work in direct sunlight.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

Keep working on your technique buddy before jumping on the aggressive pads and compounds.

S20 might not be enough to remove deeper scratches if the paint is hard but better try to focus on your technique and get a nice swirl free glossy car. The car will still look thousand times better than before.

When you feel more comfortable with the machine and feel that your technique has improved then move on to aggressive compounds and pads. Try out the aggressive stuff on scrap panels to begin with


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ENEP said:


> Hi,
> 
> Keep working on your technique buddy before jumping on the aggressive pads and compounds.
> 
> ...


This should be THE most important thing to consider, you could have the most expensive machine and the best pads and cutting compounds but if your technique is off, it will make no difference as ENEP says.


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Cheers fellas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

The green hex pad is my go to polishing pad, that said your machine may not be powerful enough.

A few things to consider are shrink your work area, check the speed on the DA don't go to fast and keep an eye on your pad make sure it isn't clogged and change it if needed.


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

I was toying with getting the das6 pro, thinking buy cheap buy twice but the V2 came highly so highly recommended for a beginner but at only 500w it does seem way off the mark, even the Halfords DA is 600w.

That being said it was my first ever crack, no doubt rubbish technique, far from perfect weather and I was focusing on trying to get the full car done in a day.

Clogging might have been an issue too, I stopped after each section to trying and clean the pad with a cheap toothbrush, only had 1 5.5 inch and 1 4 inch pad though! 

Think I will wait until it cools a little then take a bit more time. Mine will be due it’s winter detail in October.

Maybe a scrap panel in the back garden and a mess around with a microfibre pad and a heavier compound to compare will do some good until I give mine a go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Try and get yourself to a training day somewhere gtechniq are running some they have details on their facebook page.


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Try and get yourself to a training day somewhere gtechniq are running some they have details on their facebook page.


I'm based in the north east... can anyone point me in the right direction of anything up here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

